# A Deal I Couldn't Refuse



## Flatfisher6187 (Jun 21, 2007)

So my neighbor told me that he had a 4 wheeler that was just sitting in his storage unit and he was thinking about getting rid of it so I told him to let me know before he did. So Saturday I was boiling some crawfish and he walked over and said that he brought it so I went up and looked at it. It's a 2000 Yamaha Kodiak 400 4x4 complete bike not running so I went ahead and bought it because it was so good of a deal (I would have paid more for a bicycle at Wal-Mart LOL). Do any of you know anything about these bikes? He told me that it wasn't getting any spark which I know could be a number of things ie. Coil, CDI, Voltage regulator. Do any of you know of anything in particular I should look into/mod while I am building it? I already know that once I get it running I am going to do a slight lift some better tires and an axle paddle I would really like to know if there are any good performance mods I can do other than pipe, jet and filter.


----------

